

Goldfish's hat tip to classical video gaming (8 bit music video) - forkrulassail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-tNUur2YoU

======
forkrulassail
I'm not a huge fan of their music but found the video fun in a classic gaming
reference way.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz1_MQnw5WA> (Making of)

